# Lead bullets in 357 mag.



## x645 (Oct 14, 2009)

I've shot tons of lead in 38's and 9mm with no problems. I would like to set up a load for a Ruger 6" 357 mag to hunt with but not sure about leading problems. What lead bullet do you recommend that won't lead up on me at fast/hunting velocities? I do have 500 Midstates Cast 158 gr swc bullets but don't know how hard they are. Using it for coyotes mainly, deer possibly.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

x645 said:


> I've shot tons of lead in 38's and 9mm with no problems. I would like to set up a load for a Ruger 6" 357 mag to hunt with but not sure about leading problems. What lead bullet do you recommend that won't lead up on me at fast/hunting velocities? I do have 500 Midstates Cast 158 gr swc bullets but don't know how hard they are. Using it for coyotes mainly, deer possibly.


You might try these:

http://www.missouribullet.com/results.php?category=5&secondary=10

I haven't tried this brand in my 357 but know they make excellent bullets for the 9MM and 45.

tumbleweed


----------

